# Sniffer dog classes



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Wow!

Sniffing is my guy's favourite sport.  

And u could teach Russel to find the remote, and yr cell phone, and the car keys, and . . . .  lol


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

Have your registered?

I've trained at TNT and that class looks like fun.

By the way, Russell is gorgeous.... how long is his coat in the picture?


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Luvmyspoos said:


> Have your registered?
> 
> I've trained at TNT and that class looks like fun.
> 
> By the way, Russell is gorgeous.... how long is his coat in the picture?


I did end up registering, they had too many people registered, so they ended up splitting the classes. I also did all the puppy classes with Russell there, and they are a very good training centre. Just not sure Russell is a good age for the class, but we're registered now 
In the pic Russell is freshly shaved, I think she used a 4 or 5, not positive. He is a big boy ... that's for sure


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My instructor offers classes in this and people who have enrolled in it say it is a lot of fun and of course the dogs love it. She offers lots of great classes but I am definately going to try this some time.


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't think age matters much. I started Joey at 8 weeks when I wanted him to learn tracking & Tia at nearly 6yo. I found it is mostly the making it fun & rewarding that matters.


----------

